# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  αντιο coco :(

## stelios7

Σημερα βγηκα εξω για να βαλω φαι στον coco και δυστοιχοσ τον βρηκα νεκρο... απο εμενα πεθανε τον παραμελισα...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Λείπαμε πολύ... αντίο coco

----------


## mariakappa

γιατι βρε στελιο να παραμελησες? τι συναιβει?

----------


## stelios7

Μια μερα τον ειδα οτι εχει πολυ λιγο φαι και λεω θα του βαλω αυριο μετα ελεγα ολο να του βαλω αλλα ολο και καπου επερεπε να παμε μα σε γιωρτες η για αλλες δουλειες μετα το ξεχναγα και σημερα που πηγα να του βαλω τον ειδα νεκρο...  :sad: (((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## mariakappa

δηλαδη πεθανε απο ασιτια? τι τραγικος θανατος.....

----------


## stelios7

Δεν ξερω ενδεχεται ομως το ποιο σιγουρο ειναι αυτο...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Λυπαμαι πολυ Στελιο...Ισως τελικα δικαιως να εχεις τυψεις....Ειναι απο τους χειροτερους θανατους.....

Την επομενη φορα λιγη παραπανω υπευθηνοτητα αλλα μην σε παιρνει απο κατω....Γινονται αυτα

----------


## svevo30

Στέλιο λυπάμαι πολύ για το πουλάκι. Είναι φυσιολογικό να νίωθεις ενοχές που το παραμέλησες, όμως δεν πρέπει να σε παιρνει απο κάτω. Δες το σαν μια ευκαιρία να μάθεις κάτι απο αυτό και να είσαι περισσότερο προσεχτικός στο μέλλον.Όλα τα πράγματα στη ζωή γίνονται για να μας μάθουν κάτι, ή για να μας δείξουν πως μέσα απο κάτι κακό και άσχημο μπορούμε να δούμε τι είναι το καλό και το όμορφο. Να θυμάσαι "Ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού"!

----------


## makis97

Αντίο coco.Λυπάμαι για το πουλάκι σου και εγώ έχω χάσει πουλάκι επειδή δεν του είχα βάλει νερό,και τώρα τσεκάρω καθημερινά το νερό τους. Να θυμάσαι ότι αυτό είναι ένα βήμα στο να μην το πάθεις πάλι ,και πάλι αντίο coco :Sad0121:

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια συγνωμη κιολας που θα γινω λιγο εριστικη, λυπαμαι για το πουλακι, αλλα δεν πειραματιζομαστε με τα ζωντανα μας στο πως να γινουμε πιο υπευθυνοι!! Πρεπει να αναλογιστουμε τις ευθυνες ΠΡΙΝ παρουμε κατι εμψυχο. Δεν το παιρνουμε κ στη συνεχεια συνηδειτοποιουμε οτι τλκ ειχαμε αλλες σημαντικοτερες δουλειες να κανουμε...τι θα πει γιορτες κ δουλειες. Τα ψυχουλια απο μας περιμενουν...Οτι συνεβη το θεωρω τουλαχιστον τραγικό...

----------


## kaveiros

Το να μη το εβλεπες και να νομιζες οτι εχει φαγητο βρε Στελιο θα το καταλαβαινα αλλα να το δεις και να το αφησεις νηστικο? Οσο τρεξιμο και να ειχες εστω ενα κομματι μηλο, η λιγο ψωμι να εριχνες στο κλουβι.... Δεν ειχε καθολου τιποτα? Εισαι σιγουρος ? Ειπες οτι βγηκες να το δεις αρα συμπεραινω οτι το ειχες εξω...Μηπως απ το κρυο?

----------


## andreascrete

Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην ξαναποκτήσεις πουλάκι η κάποιο άλλο ζωάκι για μερικά χρόνια καθότι δεν είσαι ακόμα έτοιμος κια αρκετά ώριμος για κάτι τέτοιο και γιατί τα πλάσματα αυτά έχουν ψυχή και δεν είναι αξεσουάρ για να τα ξεχνάμε η να τα βαριόμαστε και να αμελούμε να τα ταϊσουμε!
Συγνώμη που γίνομαι απότομος αλλά η βασανισμένη αυτή ψυχούλα πίσω δεν θα ξαναγυρίσει όσο και αν έχεις μετανιώσει και όσες συγνώμη και αν ζητήσεις!

----------


## svevo30

Παιδιά για να μην υπάρξει παρεξήγηση, δεν είπα ότι δεν πειράζει που πέθανε το ζωντανό ή πως πρέπει να πειραματιζόμαστε πάνω τους για να γίνουμε πιο υπεύθυνοι, όμως, καλώς ή κακώς συνέβη. Μην είμαστε και τόσο επικριτικοί με το Στέλιο, δεν ξέρω και τι ηλικία έχει, αν είναι μικρός όπως υποθέτω, μπορούμε να είμαστε τουλάχιστον λιγότερο επικριτικοί απέναντί του. Αν το εκανε απο πληρη αδιαφορία και μόνο δεν θα ποστάριζε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, συνειδητοποίησε το λάθος του κ πόσταρε γιατί ένιωθε άσχημα. Δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθάει κανέναν να τον στήνουμε στον τοίχο, ότι ήταν να καταλάβει πιστεύω το έχει καταλάβει.


Φιλικά πάντα πρός όλους.

----------


## andreascrete

ότι έγινε ....έγινε και συμφωνώ ότ δεν πρέπει να ρίχνουμε πέτρες αλλά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι το συγκεκριμένο παιδί δεν είναι έτοιμο για να αποκτήσει άλλο ζώο στην παρούσα φάση γιατί απλά είδε!!!!! ότι το ζωντανό είχε ελάχιστη έως καθόλου τροφή και παρότι θές 40 δευτερόλεπτα να ανοίξεις την σακούλα της τροφής να βάλεις τροφή στο κλουβί και να την βάλεις πίσω στην θέση της δεν το έκανε γιατί απλά βαρέθηκε .... το δεν είχα χρόνο είναι δικαιολογίες!!!!! και όχι μόνο δεν το έκανε την ίδια μέρα αλλά το άφησε έτσι για καποια ακόμα μέρα/μες.
Αυτό δεν μπορώ εγώ να το συγχωρήσω ούτε απο ένα παιδί που έχει περάσει την ηλικία των 10 ετών! - βέβαια δεν είμαι δικαστής και δεν παίρνω κεφάλια απλά αυτή είναι η δική μου άποψη σεβαστή η όχι.
Θεωρώ ότι ο φίλος μας σίγουρα έχει στεναχωρηθεί και για αυτό έγραψε το πόστ αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει στο ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος ακόμα για να αποκτήσει ξανά άλλο pet! - αν θέλει καινούργιο pet, στα jumbo έχει ωραιότατα λούτρινα ζωάκια τα οποία δεν θέλουν ταϊσμα ούτε και καθάρισμα!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

βασιλη δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι εχει κανεις ζωο και δεν το ελεγχει τουλαχιστον μια φορα την ημερα.ειναι απαραδεκτο και ανεπιτρεπτο.καταλαβαινω οτι μετανοιωσε αλλα εγω τουλαχιστον δεν μπορω να του το συγχωρησω.εαν καταλαβα καλα ειχε μερες να το ταισει με δουλειες και με γιορτες.μαρτυρικος θανατος.
πριν 2 χρονια ειχα ενα κοκατιλ που πεθανε απο ασιτια.μια μερα ξαφνικα σταματησε να κανει πεψη.οπως ετρωγε τα σπορακια τα εβγαζε ολοκληρα.λευκες κουτσουλιες.οσες αντιβιωσεις κι αν πηρε οσες προσπαθειες κι αν καναμε να το σωσουμε τιποτα.αδυνατιζε εφτασε τα 67γρ και στο τελος πεθανε καρινιασμενο απο ασιτια.πεθανε μπροστα στα ματια μου.ψυχχοραγουσε σχεδον 2 ωρες στη χουφτα μου γιατι δεν πεθαινε απο αρρωστεια αλλα απο ασιτια.ακομη και σημερα δεν μπορω να το ξεπερασω.
εχοντας δει λοιπον πουλι να πεθαινει ετσι δεν συγχωρω σε κανεναν να χασει πουλι γιατι ξεχασε να το ταισει επειδη ειχε δουλειες.

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ για τον Cocο  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## moutro

όταν πρωτοδιαβασα το θεμα δεν έγραψα κάτι γιατί ένιωθα πραγματικά πολύ εκνευρισμένη και ότι και αν έγραφα, θα ακουγόταν λάθος. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για τον Κόκο, είναι μεγάλο κρίμα να φευγει έτσι μια ψυχούλα.Δεν σε ξέρω, δεν με ξέρεις έτσι ότι και να σου πω κααλαβαίνεις ότι δεν κρύβει τίποτα προσωπικό κ είναι μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να βλέπεις ότι ένα πλασματάκι που έχεις στη φροντίδα σου δεν έχει φαγητό και να πηγαίνεις σε γιορτές. Αυτός ο ωχαδερφισμός είναι τραγικός...Εαν πεινούσες εσύ,θα τίμπουσες κάτι πριν φύγεις,έτσι δεν είναι?Θεωρώ ότι το θέμα όλο ήταν απλά βαρεμάρα και αδιαφορία. Κ θεωρώ ότι ο λόγος που άνοιξες το θέμα, είναι για να ακούσεις λόγια που θ σου απαλύνουν λίγο τις τύψεις. Χαίρομαι που δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, εδώ μέσα είναι παιδιά που πραγματικά αγαπούν τα πουλιά τους, που δεν κοιμούνται εαν τα μικρα είναι άρρωστα, που τρώνε ώρες διαβάζοντας για να γίνουν καλύτεροι, που ζυγίζουν το τι και πόσο τρώει το κάθε πουλί...Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι από κάτι τέτοιο εσύ απέχεις πολύ ακόμα,κάτι που σημαίνει ότι είσαι ανέτοιμος να αναλάβεις ένα ζώο. Σκέψου το λοιπόν σε παρακαλώ αυτό πάρα πολύ σοβαρά, την επόμενη φορά που θα περάσεις έξω από ένα πετ σοπ...Καλές γιορτές...

----------


## stelios7

Λοιπον το ξερω οτι εκανα το χειροτερο και δεν προσεχα τον τελευταιο καιρο τον coco οσο τις αλλες φορες τη ημερα που παιθανε ειχε παρα πολυ κρυο και λιγο αυτο πολυ οτι δεν ειχε τροφη εγινε το κακο... το ξερω δυστοιχος ο cocos δεν γυρναει πισω και ειμαι πολυ στεναχοριμενος βεβαια αυτο επρεπε να το ειχα σκευτει πιο πριν... οσο για το αμα θα παρω καποιο αλλο ζωο ναι φυσικα και απο εδω και περα θα το σκεφτω πολυ σοβαρα για καποιο ζωακι και αποκλειεται να παρω κιαλο ζωακι αυτο το διαστιμα και θα περιοριστω σε αυτα που εχω ωστε να περνανε καλυτερα αυτα και να μην γινει κατι αντιστοιχο και σε αυτα.... δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο γιατι οτι και να πω δεν αλλαζει κατι για τον coco θα προσπαθισω τουλαχιστον αφου εκανα την βλακεία να φροντιζω οσο πρεπει τα υπολοιπα ζωα που εχω στην κατοχη μου για να μην ξανα συμβει κατι τετοιο και σε αυτα γιατι ειναι κριμα....

----------


## giotakismille

κριμα............................

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κρίμα, κρίμα, κρίμα για όλα.... Για το πουλάκι που χάθηκε τόσα άδοξα (απ' το κρύο και την ασιτία...!), κρίμα τραγικό για την απροσεξία... (υπάρχει βέβαια και η μεταμέλεια...).

----------


## jorgito

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και Χρόνια Πολλά !!!
Όσο για σένα Στέλιο κουράγιο.. έτσι ή αλλιώς στην ζωή όλοι μας κάνουμε λάθη σε διάφορα θέματα, σημασία έχει να καταλάβουμε το λάθος μας,
 να το αναγνωρίσουμε και *τότε σίγουρα εάν θέλουμε δύσκολα* θα το ξανακάνουμε. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πολλοί αφήνουμε τους μικρούς μας φίλους από άγνοια εκτεθειμένους νομίζουμε ότι έχουν φαί ή νερό κλπ
 και μετά τους χάνουμε (μία φόρα και ΄γω παραλίγο). Έτσι απλά το νου μας, τα οικόσιτα έχουν ανάγκη από την προσοχή και φροντίδα μας,
 εξάλλου για αυτό λέγονται έτσι.  
Όσο για το χαμό του coco σε καταλαβαίνω, είχα και εγώ ένα μπάτζι και ξεψυχούσε (Σεπτέμβριο) 3 ημέρες και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι
 ούτε γιατρός κλ .. ήταν πολύ οδυνηρό.

*Ένας νέος coco* θα σου απαλύνει τον πόνο και φυσικά, δεν θα πρέπει να κάνεις συγκρίσεις όταν τον αποκτήσεις.

----------


## stelios7

Μπα οχι ακομα νεος coco για τωρα και πολυ καιρο ακομα δεν περνω αλλο ζωο γιατι ειναι μεγαλη ευθινη να εχεισ πολλα ζωα στο σπιτι σου...

----------


## jk21

καποτε πριν 2-3 χρονια ειχα χασει 2 πουλια επειδη αμελησα μια μερα να παω να δω αν θελουν νερο ... το χυσανε και το κακο εγινε ...ηταν σε ταρατσα με ηλιο και καλοκαρι .

Λαθη ολοι κανουμε μικρα ή μεγαλα , λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο τραγικα .σιγουρα ο φιλος μας δεν ειναι ετοιμος ψυχολογικα αλλα ισως και σε επιπεδο γνωσεων να εχει ενα νεο πουλακι (οπως και πολλοι αλλοι γνωστοι ή αγνωστοι πισω απο τα pc αυτη τη στιγμη στον τοπο μας ) .ειναι εδω μαζι μας ,διαβαζει και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πια θα διαβαζει περισσοτερο και θα ερθει η μερα που οχι μονο θα ξερει να προσφερει σε ενα πουλακι οσα αξιζει ,αλλα ο Θεος θα του δωσει την ευκαρια να νοιωσει οτι το λαθος του ξεπληρωθηκε σωζοντας αλλες ζωες πχ πουλιων ή ζωων που θα βρει στο δρομο ...και αυτο να μην γινει ξερω οτι η αποδοχη του λαθους ειναι η απαρχη της αλλαγης .

το φορουμ ,η παρεα μας δημιουργηθηκε για παιδια σαν το ΣΤΕΛΙΟ  ,για παιδια που ξεκινησανε λαθος και θα συνεχισουνε σωστα ,για παιδια που ξεκινησανε σωστα και δεν εχουν το θαρρος να ρωτησουν για το πως θα συνεχισουν τα πρωτα βηματα τους 


ΣΤΕΛΙΟ εσφαλες τραγικα ,οπως καποτε και γω ! αν το ξανακανεις δεν θα εχεις δικαιολογια !

----------


## vag21

αυτο που εγινε στελιο ειναι τραγικο.αυτο που με παρηγορει ειναι οτι το εχεις καταλαβει.αυτο φαινεται απο τη σταση σου οτι δε τρεχεις να τον αντικαταστησεις με εναν νεο coco.εγω θα σε συμβουλευα να παραμεινεις μαζι μας στο forum ακομα και αν δεν εχεις πουλακια.

----------


## terios

κρίμα αυτό που έγινε... αλλα μην είμαστε απολυτή οτι πέθανε και απο ασιτία.. δηλαδή πόσες μέρες έμεινε χωρις φαγητό? αν γεμίσεις το μπολάκι με φαγητό με ένα πουλί μέσα στο κλουβί σε πόσες μέρες θα το φάει όλο και μετα για πόσες μέρες έμεινε νηστικό απο την μέρα που τελείωσε η τροφή?Μήπως είχε πολύ κρύο εκείνες τις μέρες?Αυτο το λέω γιατί απο τροφή κατι θα τσιμπήσει το πουλί και απο το πάτωμα θα ψάξει να βρει στο τέλος... Βεβαία αυτο δεν ειναι κανένα ελαφρυντικό στο οτι έσφαλε ο φίλος μας γιατι πιστεύω οτι το να του έβαζε τροφή πάνω απο 1 λεπτό !! Οταν έχουμε ενα οποιαδήποτε κατοικίδιο ειναι υποχρεώσει μας και χαρά μας να το προσέχουμε αλλιώς αν νιώθουμε οτι δεν μπορούμε να του δώσουμε τα μέγιστα και οτι καλύτερο για αυτο το καλύτερο ειναι να το δώσουμε σε κάποιον αλλον οπου θα το προσέχει περισσότερο!Αυτο τουλάχιστον δείχνει υπευθυνότητα και ενδιαφέρον προς το κατοικίδιο μας!!Ο φίλος μας πιστευω οτι αν ξαναπαρει καποιο κατοικιδιο θα ειναι πιο προσεκτικός και υπεύθυνος..

----------


## akoylini

δεν ξερω ακομα να σας πω για παπαγαλακια και αν οκ εμεινε μια μερα χωρις φαι οκ δεν ηταν αρκετο να πεθανει απο ασιτια.ξερω σιγουρα πως καναρινι χωρις νερο για μιση μερα ειναι ικανη να το κανει να φουσκωσει και να αρχισει η αντιστροφη μετρηση.
σχετικα τωρα με το ολο θεμα οκ ολοι μας κανουμε λαθη,μαθαινουμε και προχωραμε με αυτα.προτεινω λοιπον σε καθε παρομοιο που δεν εχει χρονο η κυριαρχη η αμελια η το 'βαριεμε' τωρα αστο για αυριο,να κανει ενα απο τα 2.
1.ητε να μην παρει ποτε αλλο ζωντανο 
2.ητε να εχει ταιστρες αυτοματες που χωρανε τροφη ακομα και για 2 βδομαδες και ποτιστρες παλι αντιστοιχες.

συνεχιζουμε και ευχομαι καλη χρονια σε ολους μας,στους φιλους μας ,στις οικογενιες μας αλλα περισσοτερο στους εχθρους μας!!!!!!

----------


## jorgito

> Μπα οχι ακομα νεος coco για τωρα και πολυ καιρο ακομα δεν περνω αλλο ζωο γιατι ειναι μεγαλη ευθινη να εχεισ πολλα ζωα στο σπιτι σου...



Εσύ γνωρίζεις καλύτερα. Πάντως όταν το κάνεις σίγουρα θα είσαι πιο προσεκτικός.

ΚΑΛΗ  ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !!

----------


## stelios7

Καλη χρονια σε ολους ο cocο ηταν περιπου μια μερα με μιαμισι νυστικος αλλα και απο το κρυο να παιθανε παλι το εχω τιψεισ γιατι αμα του ειχα τροφη θα ελεγα πεθανε απο το κρυο και φυσικα παλι θα στεναχωριομουν το ιδιο αλλα τωρα...

----------

